# killing Bermuda in St Augustine



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I was watching a grass factor video and I had a question. Let's say I wanted to kill Bermuda in a spot where it's already 95% St Augustine. Would using tenacity be something you all would use???

Give me your thoughts


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

I'll give you a very exact answer....maybe. I've been running that experiment trying to remove common bermuda from hybrid 419. If the type of bermuda is hybrid, I'm going to say its a solid no, it will bleach but bounce right back. If its common bermuda, it will bleach and struggle.....and then still probably come right back. I did 2 applications of tenacity + simazine. The common looked like it was dead...but it has all come back, maybe just a bit weaker. What you could do is use the tenacity as a way to light up the bermuda and then use round up or fusilade applications to nuke it. Of course that will kill the St Aug but you can deal with that afterwards.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

HungrySoutherner said:


> I'll give you a very exact answer....maybe. I've been running that experiment trying to remove common bermuda from hybrid 419. If the type of bermuda is hybrid, I'm going to say its a solid no, it will bleach but bounce right back. If its common bermuda, it will bleach and struggle.....and then still probably come right back. I did 2 applications of tenacity + simazine. The common looked like it was dead...but it has all come back, maybe just a bit weaker. What you could do is use the tenacity as a way to light up the bermuda and then use round up or fusilade applications to nuke it. Of course that will kill the St Aug but you can deal with that afterwards.


Lol, maybe. I have common bermuda, if its going to come back I don't see the reason to even purchase tenacity for this. I was trying to keep the St Augustine alive while doing this.


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

It's harsher on straight common. It's worth a shot


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

HungrySoutherner said:


> It's harsher on straight common. It's worth a shot


Thanks I will try it. What would be the best time to spray to try to this? I'm thinking next season but I don't know for sure.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

It's not cheap, but look into ethofumesate (Prograss,4sc), maybe in a mix with Tenacity.

https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/aca1/f6f2eebc69e38f3b2d2f61bd185bafa947e9.pdf


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> HungrySoutherner said:
> 
> 
> > It's harsher on straight common. It's worth a shot
> ...


I'd wait till both the St Aug and bermuda are growing vigorously. The tenacity will definitely knock back the bermuda and slow it down, but will ding the St Aug too. Its the dance you've got to play. The beauty of the tenacity is it will light up the bermuda so you can really find it.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

LawnRat said:


> It's not cheap, but look into ethofumesate (Prograss,4sc), maybe in a mix with Tenacity.
> 
> https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/aca1/f6f2eebc69e38f3b2d2f61bd185bafa947e9.pdf


I will look more into this because I have ethofumesate in my Arsenal of chemicals now.

I was reading another article From the University of Georgia where ethofumesate +atrazine does good on Bermuda grass.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

HungrySoutherner said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > HungrySoutherner said:
> ...


I'm reading your journal why the mix of tenacity+simizine??


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

if you have good luck and ever want to do a split on that prograss.. let me know.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> LawnRat said:
> 
> 
> > It's not cheap, but look into ethofumesate (Prograss,4sc), maybe in a mix with Tenacity.
> ...


Yes, atrazine would be a great mix. If you try it let me know how it works!


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> HungrySoutherner said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


The simazine + tenacity is synergistic and lessens the blow on hybrid Bermuda but still hits the common hard. That formula was setup for spraying out goose grass in hybrid Bermuda but really suppresses common Bermuda. It takes multiple applications but also weakens the hybrid Bermuda on the second and third application


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Tenacity lights up St Augustine just as much as it does Bermuda. That white goes away in a month. I do not imagine it being useful to highlight Bermuda in St Augustine.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Tenacity lights up St Augustine just as much as it does Bermuda. That white goes away in a month. I do not imagine it being useful to highlight Bermuda in St Augustine.


Thanks @Greendoc what do you think about ethofumesate + atrazine? I was reading a study that said it helped control Bermuda.


----------



## hkfan45 (May 11, 2019)

I applied tenacity to my st. aug lawn at 1tsp per gallon about 4 days ago. Literally nothing has happened. No color change to st. aug lawn or nimbleweed.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

hkfan45 said:


> I applied tenacity to my st. aug lawn at 1tsp per gallon about 4 days ago. Literally nothing has happened. No color change to st. aug lawn or nimbleweed.


That's wierd. Did you ever figure out why this was.


----------



## hkfan45 (May 11, 2019)

the Bermuda and the nimbleweed has turned white. Nothing is dying, however, and its been 2 weeks.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

hkfan45 said:


> the Bermuda and the nimbleweed has turned white. Nothing is dying, however, and its been 2 weeks.


How does the St Augustine look? To my understanding its supposed to turn white for about a month


----------



## hkfan45 (May 11, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> hkfan45 said:
> 
> 
> > the Bermuda and the nimbleweed has turned white. Nothing is dying, however, and its been 2 weeks.
> ...


surprisingly, the st. Aug looks fine. But the weeds don't seem to be dying, just changing to a whitish color.


----------

